# Sportcast 2009 schedule



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

2009 Tournament Schedule

March 27-28 SE Open Shalotte NC
April 4-5 NE Open Marlton NJ
May 8-9 East coast Open Tournament Charlotte NC [ tentative ]
May 30-31 US Open Virginia Beach VA
June 13-14 DC Open Washington DC area location will be posted.
OCT 3-4 National Championship Tournament Shalotte NC 
Anyone wanting Sportcast to host a tournament in their area should contact me for open dates and available fields. Email me at [email protected] 

SFCCI Tournaments
April 18 – 19 Spring Fling Kingsville Texas
June 20 Casting tournament Kingsville Texas
OCT 24 – 25 Texas Open Kingsville Texas
The Sportcast USA Jerry Valentine Open may be held in Crystal Beach Texas again this year depending on recovery from hurricane Ike. Tournament date and location will be posted. If field is not found in Crystal Beach area we will hold tournament combined with the OCT 24-25 SFCCI Tournament in Kingsville Texas.
Bob Sales
SCUSA


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Bob , looking forward to it .


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Will be in Florida in June, just a tad a too far to drive.

Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Andy
Sorry you can't make it. Enjoyed the seminar with you and Peter. It would be great to do that again.Have fun in FLA.
Bob


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

WOW! Looks like I'll be able to make March, May, and October. I've kinda been thinking about getting a little more serious about my casting. This is great.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Shalotte is out in the spring but I'm in for Marlton, VB and Washington DC definitely and I would really like to do the Charlotte one, wife has family right there and Greensboro so it was an easy sell. Hopefully that can get confirmed as a hard date. Shalotte in the fall is a "probably" right now, busy time in work usually and I'd want to take some time off to fish.

Good job Bob in spreading the events around. Anything I can do to help let me know!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Glad to see some many dates available. I'm going to try to make 2-3 events this year. Bob, will you and Charlie be casting in Dc anytime soon?


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

hey Bob, where did you find a field in Charlotte. I am from there and was wondering where it would be?


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*field*

John Snell located the field for us. 
Bob


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*Casting*

Charlie and Earl have been casting all winter. I have been out a few times. We are going to be casting at Anacostia every Saturday weather permitting Earl and I will be casting in Kenilworth park during the week. Charlie doesn't get to Kenilworth much during the week because of traffic. You are more than welcome to join us. We have a great time and we work hard on getting it right. Call me or Charlie anytime.
Bob


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Hope I can make it to Shalotte at least once this year. It's been on my to-do list for a while now, and maybe this year I can make it!

Evan


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*tournament*

Evan
Hope to see you there. I think you will enjoy it.
Bob


----------



## Diamondeyes (Jan 27, 2006)

*Charlotte Field*

Hey Outfishin,
To answer your question the field is located at the Metrolina Expo, they've got a vacant 32 acre field that they keep mowed.

John Snell


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Diamondeyes said:


> Hey Outfishin,
> To answer your question the field is located at the Metrolina Expo, they've got a vacant 32 acre field that they keep mowed.
> 
> John Snell


well now, that is about ten minutes from my folks house. Hey Ron you bringing your brother with you as well, if so you all have better have been practicing, I have been throwing ALL WINTER. I am shooting for that record of yours......


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Thanks Bob, I'll have fun in Fl I'll be another year older !!

2002 was fun, met some great people.


----------



## fatsearobin (May 21, 2008)

Great Job Bob I'll be at the April in JERZZY  It will be great to eat the FOOD again oohh yeah and to see all of you there
Fernando


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

good looking schedule bob,looking forward to seeing everyone again


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

I look forward to another great year and John and I will both be at the upcoming events, Shalotte looks a little skechy for March due to opening day of Baseball but I should atleast be down that Sat. afternoon and Sunday. We are truly hoping for a solid turn out in Charlotte and we hope to host a great tournament, seems to be a good central location from the guys coming from North and South. Look forward to seeing everyone this year.

Ron


----------



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

hey ron ready to do battle this year lol


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

I look very forward to it but to tell the truth I haven't even picked up a rod in months. Between basketball, work and homelife I have had no time to practice at all but don't fret, I'll be ready when I arrive in Shalotte. How's the new rod and reel treating you?

Ron


----------



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

the new setup is great but the weather up here sucks right now so getting out lately has been hard can't do the first tournament, jersey no problem and will try to get the others after that


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice to see one in Virginia Beach. Looks like I need to get out and practice,


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> Nice to see one in Virginia Beach. Looks like I need to get out and practice,


Yeah, if the weather ever warms up, we need a get together at TWCC !


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> Yeah, if the weather ever warms up, we need a get together at TWCC !


I've been thinking about that as well. Once we get a window of nice weather, we'll have to get one setup. Casting in weather in the low 20's isn't my idea of fun!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Bob can you please post an updated schedule here on P&S?

On the Sportcast and Breakaway sites the East Coast Open Tournament in Charlotte NC been moved to May 16-17. The SE Open in Shalotte is still listed on all boards as March 27-28 which is a Friday and Saturday.

Just want to get everybody on the same dates as I know I'm making plans on doing some traveling.

Thanks


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*schedule*

Yea Rob I know. Problem is I can't edit any post on this board so everyone ignore shedule here and I'll post link to SCUSA schedule
Here it is
http://www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?showtopic=1024


----------



## billyg (Nov 13, 2008)

Is that Shallotte, Brunswick County,North Carolina?


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

billyg
Yes !


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

What is the preferred airport in the Shallotte area. Airlines flying into Shallotte seemed to be using small aircraft.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Don,

The closest commercial airports are Wilmington and Myrtle Beach, about equal distant from the field. Let me know if I can assist you if you plan to fly in.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi kingfish,

Thanks for the info and offer.

I have found with experience that my body needs some recovery time when traveling in an eastern direction. Traveling westward seems to be OK. I plan to arrive a few days before the Oct tournament to recover and play the tourist bit.

Mahalo,
Don


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Don
If I lived in Hawaii I think I would look foward to going home after the vacation. Glad you are going to be here again this year.
Bob S


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Don B said:


> Hi kingfish,
> 
> Thanks for the info and offer.
> 
> ...


Don,

You are absolutely right about that one. On both trips that Kim and I made to Europe the recovery was much harder getting there (east) vs coming home (west).

Look forward to seeing you in Shalotte.

Tommy


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Don B said:


> Hi kingfish,
> 
> Thanks for the info and offer.
> 
> ...


Not a problem, I usually spearhead that event and I live ten minutes from the field, twenty minutes from Myrtle Beach airport, have local real estate connections, and occasionally catch a fish or two. Being I have lived hear my whole life, and consider myself quite resourceful, I may yet be able to assist you, so feel free to contact me if you like. 

As a side note, we have met before. Several years ago at the first Florida surfcasters expo. You were demonstrating casting your 6/0 at ST. Auggie. I believe I picked one gnarly backlash from that reel. It was you trying to cast after i had thrown the 8 oz, pay load out of sight. Sometimes my memory is in errs in my favor.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Robert Sales said:


> Hey Don
> If I lived in Hawaii I think I would look foward to going home after the vacation. Glad you are going to be here again this year.
> Bob S


Hi Bob,

It's nice to visit different parts of the US and be a tourist. Being so far away from home puts all the everyday concerns in their proper place.

Mahalo for all your work in arranging the tournaments. It's always great renewing acquaintances.

Don


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

"You are absolutely right about that one. On both trips that Kim and I made to Europe the recovery was much harder getting there (east) vs coming home (west)."


Tommy,

You're a young buck! Wait until you're on Medicare when these experiences reach new highs.

Well, the trip is worth a little inconvience.

Don


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi kingfish,

I do miss my Saturday morning chats with George. He was Mr. carbon fiber and could explain how carbon fiber was used in guns and aircraft. One morning he went into great detail about the quality control procedures for graphite in Boeing aircraft.

That same 6/0 was used by Roger Mortimore in Hawaii a few years ago when he conducted a workshop for us. It was used in another workshop a couple of years later. It set on the stand until an old guy (me) picked it up and pendulum cast it. Slowly folks started using it during instruction sessions. One person actually took out his 9/0 for instruction.

Hope to see you in a few short months.
Don


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks for the info try to make it down to at least one of them


----------



## Diamondeyes (Jan 27, 2006)

*Charlotte Tourny*

Hey Sgt,
Thanks for pointing that out, the Char. tourny is the weekend of the 16th.
The field will be avalible Fri,Sat&Sun. Friday beeing a practice day.Hope to have a huge turn out.

Thanks
John Snell


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Charlotte tourney?*

I have all intentions of attending the charlotte event, (as spectator only) hope to meet some of you guys. Maybe I can pick up some tips watching you pros.
Hey, are there any vendors at these tourneys? Just wondering if anyone would be there selling casting sinkers, rods and reel parts etc..


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Racewire
Everyone is welcome to attend our tournaments. Try to come by on Friday if you can, that is practice day and we can let you try a few of the different rods we use for casting if you want. You will be welcome to watch and ask questions anytime.
Bob


----------



## beachbums10968 (Jan 16, 2009)

*yep..*

I am proud to say I will be attending my first tournament in Shallotte. I have only been using a conventional for about a week, and I look forward to seeing how far I can throw in a actual competition!


----------

